# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  "Мельница" в Одессе!!!!

## Кубик-рубик

Свершилось,дорогие друзья) Фолк-рок группа "Мельница" наконец приедет в Одессу 13 ноября))) Хочет послушать отзывы о прошлых концертах этой группы)

----------


## ~Helga~

До этого они приезжают к нам 7 июля в Украинский театр.

----------


## vellior

это проверенная инфа если да то по сколько ожидаются билеты??

----------


## celedka

проверенная.. звонила в театр, билеты от 170 до 480..)

----------


## MashaRock

на сайте Мельницы есть только концерт 13 ноября!
http://www.melnitsa.net/afisha

----------


## Terra_cotta

Рекламу по радио крутят, по крайней мере.  
Украинский театр летом - это чудовищно. Осенью я бы пошла, не взирая на то, что билеты, мягко скажем, не самые дешевые.

----------


## Azure

Я только что звонила в театр, билеты от 130 до 450. Причём по 130 осталось пара штук.
Мы будем по 150 брать. Да уж, могли бы и раньше орги предупредить, и цены не дешёвые...хотя тут три фактора повлияли: Одесса, лето и Мельница. ну да ладно.)

----------


## Русая

мда, только что вернулась из центральных касс ...билеты от 200 и выше...

----------


## Михалыч$

Нда, я за 200 грн на Depp Purple ходил... Хотя на Мельницу очень хотел попасть, но 200 грн это уж слишком жирно

----------


## Alex-KS02

опа.. полезная кнопочка "Новые сообщения" однако, иначе б не узнал..
завтра по любому беру билеты

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Разница в том, что дип перпл во дворце спорта, а это украинский театр.

----------


## Михалыч$

Для меня разницу составляет не помещение, а уровень групп...

----------


## spolunin

стащил в жж aitlih 

"Шелком твои курава рукалевна....."(с)


Господин Горных Дорог
"Ты травы завязал узлом и вплел в них пять моих волос"(с)
"Впрял в них плеть моих волос"(с)
"Ты травы завязал узлом и впРёл в них пЛять моих волос"(с)
"Я ухожу вослед не знавшим, что значит словоС Трах"(С)

Дракон
"И крылатые очи дракона отражают кусок хрусталя…"(с)
"Бессмертно опасен, безумно прекрасен"(с)
"А герои пируют под сенью
В королевских дубовых парнах
Похваляясь за чашею хмельной,
Что добудут таинственный флаг"(с)
"И смотрю я, как пятится солнце по холодному склону небес"(с)
"И янтарные очи дракона отражает кусок хрусталя,
Я сторожу этот хлам!"(с)

Ворон
"Расскажи мне, ворон! Расскажи, куда ты?!.."(с)
"И с какого бора, над какой стремниной" (с интонацией "и какого фига???") (c)

Ольга
"Опьянён я тяжестью прежней Скандинавского косяка-а-а…"(с)
"Выцарапывая в раскаленной бане
Окровавленными ногтями ПОТ"(с)

На Север
"Встречай своих Одинов, мы вернулись домой"(с)
"Древние норДы"(с)
"Вредные морды шепчут на север, за зверем, вы в сером"(c)
"На сервер!"(с)
"И Луна... Я и не знал, что она мне невеста…"(с)

Змей
"Только девушки видеть луну выходили походкою стадной,
Он подхватывал быстро одну и кидал ее тут же обратно"(с)
"Я красавиц таких беледей..."(с)
"Как иначе в былые года
ТОРГОВАЛА земля с небесами..."(с)

Мора
"Пройдет, пройдет, Даждьбог, пролетит мухой"(с)
"Перуна РЯХА"(с)
"И конь коней - корова на небе!"(с)
"Железным конём - жрице в запястье"(с)
"Летят кони - с три бога..."(c)

Дорога Сна
"Тихий звон портков"(с)
"Только никогда мой брат-чародей, я не найду своей королевы, а ты не найдешь себе короля..."(с)
"Пока леплешет влага хмельного серебра"(с)
"Что нам до гавани Евы?"(с)
"Два клинка для тех, что стали признаками ветра на века"(с)
"Налей ещё вина, налей ещё вина,
Прошу тебя, налей ещё вина..."(с)

Оборотень
"Из-под стрехи модно крысится недозрелая луна.."(c)
"Не ходи ко мне, желанный мой"(с)
"Не ходи ко мне, жеманная, не стремись завлечь беду"(с)
"Так уж вышло - не крестись -
Когти золотом ковать,
Был мышонок - станет Мышь,
Будут девушки визжать!"(с)
"Я тоску свою звериную
Выливаю пенной влагой"(с)
"Был котёнок, станет волк"(с)
"Вырос - вышел в люди зверь»(с)
"Не ходи ко мне, жена моя,
не стремись развлечь беду..."(с)

Королевна
"Мне ль не знать, что всё случилось не сейчас и не со мной..."(с)
"Шелком твои курава рукалевна....."(с)
"Каждую ночь полет мне снится,
Холодный, твердый, миля за милей"(с)
"В тумане различит мой взор лишь очи цвета ГОРЕ ЧАЙКИ!"(с)

Горец
"Но не вернётся он домой, он наизнанку осуждён"(с)
"Соседи мирно спят в домах
О том, что нет его со мной...(с)
"А знаю, знаю я кого повесить надо насовсем..."(с)

Прялка
"Жди огонь, поджигай гостей"(с)
"Приступ лени - любви цена"(с)
"Так переступи, переступи пороК"(c)

Ночная Кобыла
"Не ходи, не гляди, не жди - я не твоя.
Отныне верить мне мало толку..."(с)
"Искал кобылу – нашёл могилу"(с)
"Река забила, весна - простила..."(с)

Богиня Иштар
"Догиииня Иштар, храни мой кочан....."(с)
"Взял меня! Хам... "(с)

Двери Тамерлана
"Кипит камелун, дорожный туман"(с)"
"У двери Тамерла-
На кой выросла трава?"(с)
"Меня целовал, и ты не один"(с)
"Как у двери Тамерлана, вай, выросла СТЕНА"(с)

Увядание листьев
"И я задремал на ветке, где рек начало начал"(общая тенденция)

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Для меня разницу составляет не помещение, а уровень групп...


 А Вы были когда-нибудь на концерте в Украинском театре в такую жару?  Это незабываемое впечатление, т.к. с кондиционированием зала там, мягко говоря, полный швах.




> мда, только что вернулась из центральных касс ...билеты от 200 и выше...


 Попробуйте заказать через интернет (через сайт анонса или какой другой). Иногда бывает, что в кассах дешевых нет, а у них есть.

----------


## spolunin

> А Вы были когда-нибудь на концерте в Украинском театре в такую жару?  Это незабываемое впечатление, т.к. с кондиционированием зала там, мягко говоря, полный швах.


 бывал летом в украинском.. про "швах" как-то не помню ...

----------


## Terra_cotta

Лето лету рознь  :smileflag:

----------


## spolunin

> Лето лету рознь


 день 7 июля будет хорошим. вечер - просто замечательным. я знаю, я узнавал 
зы: билеты уже в кармане

----------


## Кубик-рубик

> Для меня разницу составляет не помещение, а уровень групп...


 в помещении как раз дело.если бы мельница устраивали во дворце спорта, то стоило бы 70 гривен, как и на большитсво проводимых концертов, а так украинский театр не может вместить больше мест, чем отведено.

----------


## Русая

> Попробуйте заказать через интернет (через сайт анонса или какой другой). Иногда бывает, что в кассах дешевых нет, а у них есть.


 никогда так не делала...а можно подробней??? плииз

----------


## Terra_cotta

Вод что интересно. Зашла на сайт анонса - концерт не анонсирован, билеты не продаются. На сайте тудей то же самое, на галерке тоже. Вообще этот концерт будет? Первый раз такое вижу. 

Русая,  сайт http://www.anons.od.ua/?section=order Там все предельно просто, но концерта "Мельницы" на нем нет.   При этом на сайте "Мельницы" широко анонсирован тур по Украине на ноябрь, концерт в Одессе будет в Филармонии, а 4 июля - большой концерт в "Икре" московской. 
Может, стОит уточнить на сайте группы, будет ли концерт? И вообще, та ли это "Мельница"  Сейчас я им напишу.

----------


## MashaRock

> на сайте Мельницы есть только концерт 13 ноября!
> http://www.melnitsa.net/afisha


  о чем я и говорила!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

нет, на оф сайте их все написано

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  нашла обсуждение этого концерта на форуме Мельницы! таки Да! будет! ээх, жаль у меня не получится!  буду готовиться на ноябрь!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

я тоже в ноябре иду.

----------


## Terra_cotta

Слушайте, а почему тогда нет ни одного анонса на билетных сайтах? Я на форуме тоже уже прочла.

----------


## spolunin

> Слушайте, а почему тогда нет ни одного анонса на билетных сайтах? Я на форуме тоже уже прочла.


 на офсайте Чус подтвердил концерт. так что повода для беспокойства нет.

----------


## vellior

сегодня добыли белеты))))спасибо русой я с ней пойду

----------


## Хельга

Блин, как же я мечтала об этом концерте! Но, боюсь, не выдержу я на 8-м месяце в Украинском театре, духота наверное... Будем ждать ноября, хотя Филармония - то еще удовольствие!

----------


## lenesha

> Слушайте, а почему тогда нет ни одного анонса на билетных сайтах? Я на форуме тоже уже прочла.


 Наташа еще неделю назад подтвердила концерт в Одессе;-)
Я иду!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

> Блин, как же я мечтала об этом концерте! Но, боюсь, не выдержу я на 8-м месяце в Украинском театре, духота наверное... Будем ждать ноября, хотя Филармония - то еще удовольствие!


 не волнуйтесь, будет возможность пойти на более интересный и подготовленый концерт мельницы в ноябре. Я лична иду только в ноябре по той причине, что обещали в филармонии сделать танц-площадку, а в укр театре в проходах плясать не катит)

----------


## spolunin

> а в укр театре в проходах плясать не катит)


 а просто послушать.. насладиться голосом типа не по тяге?
странно...

----------


## MashaRock

вообще-то да! не представляю, под что у мельницы плясать можно...

----------


## Михалыч$

под Травушку

----------


## MashaRock

ирландский стэп!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

на самом деле посмотрите любой концерт мельницы. там куча народу танцует, водит хороводы и т.д.)

----------


## Хельга

Я тоже считаю, что "Мельница" -ооочень танцевальная, было бы желание и фантазия! Под одного только "Горца" так отжечь можно, мама не горюй!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

ну вот) так что не упустим же момент 13 ноября)

----------


## spolunin

> ну вот) так что не упустим же момент 13 ноября)


 а некоторые и в июле и в ноябре не упустят 
тем более, что осенью обещают совсем другую программу - тогда сольник Хелависы выйдет...

----------


## finist

И я в ноябре собираюсь  :smileflag: 
Спонтанный у них получился этот концерт на 7 июля, даже на официальном сайте пишут, мол, "у нас неожиданно образовался сольный концерт в Одессе"

----------


## sashalas

> Нда, я за 200 грн на Depp Purple ходил... Хотя на Мельницу очень хотел попасть, но 200 грн это уж слишком жирно


 Эт только в Одессе могут удавиться за полтинник...

----------


## Михалыч$

Дело не в удавиться, а куда его выгоднее вложить.

----------


## Русая

> Дело не в удавиться, а куда его выгоднее вложить.


 Абсолютно согласна! Привсей любви к Мельнице за 200грн я бы не пошла..
Хотя это в зависимости от доходов)

----------


## Русая

> а некоторые и в июле и в ноябре не упустят 
> тем более, что осенью обещают совсем другую программу - тогда сольник Хелависы выйдет...


 будем надеяться что в ноябре будет чуть дешевле)

 и все с удовольствием сходят еще раз

----------


## It was...

Я иду, правда не с расчетом потанцевать... Очень сомневаюсь, что кто-то пустится в пляс.)
Интересно, фото и видео съемка будет разрешена...

----------


## spolunin

было оооочень жарко... но и ооочень здОрово...
вживую Хелависа даже лучше, чем ожидалось...
теперь ждем ноября

----------


## Alex-KS02

ага, под конец было чуть ли не эротик-шоу  :smileflag: ) разве что солистка воздержалась почему-то..))))
а концерт понравился, да
p.s. жаль, что видеосьемку пресекали..

----------


## Uzgou

Концерт был замечательный! Однозначно! Хоть и было довольно душно!
Ребята хорошо выложились и отдельное спасибо звуковикам - звук был на уровне!

По поводу стоимости билетов - каждому свое, я не пожалел и 13 ноября тоже не пожалею.

----------


## Uzgou

> Абсолютно согласна! Привсей любви к Мельнице за 200грн я бы не пошла..
> Хотя это в зависимости от доходов)


 8))) По-моему, это в зависимости от уровня фанатизма относительно группы 8))) ИМХО

я б и 400грн нашел, но взял по 170 и вполне норм. 
В конце, все-равно желающих подпустили ближе к сцене и кто хотел - мог слушать, петь, танцевать у самой сцены...

----------


## It was...

а, 13 ноября у них будет еще один концерт, только уже в Филармонии.) Вот там то уже можно будет оторваться, у сцены и между рядами места гораздо больше, так что будет где хороводы поводить.))!)
В Украинском театре пролеты очень маленькие, в целом тесно и душно. Я вообще прокололся с бельэтажем, нужно было в партере брать место. А то ни сфоткать, ни снять видео нормально не получилось, а уж тем более потанцевать. :smileflag: 
Когда Хелависа первый раз вышла на сцену меня аж в холодный пот бросило.) Музыканты жгли, Хелависа была во всей красе.)) Что еще надо.) Был момент, когда ужасно расстроился что они кланяются и уходят. Было какое-то ощущение неудовлетворенности.)) Но потом как же они отыграли еще 3 песни.)) Я был как во сне... долго не мог прийти в себя.)

Интересно кто слышал, когда Хела сказала "Вот такие мы идиоты.", кто-то выкрикнул что-то из зала, ей это явно не понравилось и она так грозно сказала "Ну спасибоооо!".

----------


## Uzgou

В филармонии с акустикой по-хуже, будем надеяться, что звуковики снова будут на высоте!

По поводу выкриков из зала - точно был какой-то придурок, мешал ребятам работать не только в случае с "идиотами". Вот вам и теплая встреча дружелюбных одесситов, лично мне было стыдно!

----------


## spolunin

> Интересно кто слышал, когда Хела сказала "Вот такие мы идиоты.", кто-то выкрикнул что-то из зала, ей это явно не понравилось и она так грозно сказала "Ну спасибоооо!".


 дружелюбный идиот выкрикнул "бывает..."
а я прокололся - взял билеты на левый ярус - видно было все, кроме лица Хелависы ;( - поэтому на второй песне переместился в ложу справа.. к счастью () было достаточно свободных мест из числа дорогих... и билетеры не особенно сопротивлялись передислокациям 
кстати, немного фоток с концерта - spolunin.moifoto.ru

----------


## GlebHp

Концерт был классный но я больше никогда не пойду на РОК концерт в укр театр. 1) душно.
2) СИДЕТЬ я не мог (это ж драйв блин), стоять тоже (в пространство перед креслом  ноги еле вмещались) 

 Ну и я заметил мало народу пело вместе с Хелависой..сидели мертвые.

----------


## Uzgou

> Концерт был классный но я больше никогда не пойду на РОК концерт в укр театр. 1) душно.
> 2) СИДЕТЬ я не мог (это ж драйв блин), стоять тоже (в пространство перед креслом  ноги еле вмещались) 
> 
>  Ну и я заметил мало народу пело вместе с Хелависой..сидели мертвые.


 +1
Те, кто мог петь - потом кучковались возле сцены, остальные "мумии" размещались в зале для объема 8))))

На лицо - либо большая скромность присутствующих, либо большое колличество "случайных" пассажиров 8))))

Просто, действительно, концерт получился "не для всех"... Возможно, большая часть почитателей Мельницы оказалась за границами цен входных билетов и, возможно, слабой информированности в СМИ.

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  спасибо за отзывы, т.к. на концерте побывать не получилось! будем надеяться, что концерт 13 ноября таки состоица, не смотря ни на что! Я ОООЧЕНЬ НАДЕЮСЬ!

----------


## finist

> спасибо за отзывы, т.к. на концерте побывать не получилось! будем надеяться, что концерт 13 ноября таки состоица, не смотря ни на что! Я ОООЧЕНЬ НАДЕЮСЬ!


 Я тоже надеюсь, что концерт состоится, а то по этим отзывам какое-то печальное впечатление складывается...

----------


## MashaRock

угу! тем более прецеденты (в виде отмены концертов из-за плохой покупки билетов) у нас к сожалению не редкость

----------


## Uzgou

> Я тоже надеюсь, что концерт состоится, а то по этим отзывам какое-то печальное впечатление складывается...


 Да нет, расслабьтесь, Хеллависа рулит, я перед походом боялся по поводу возможности использования фанеры или плохого качества живого вокального исполнения в сравнении с аудиозаписями - нифига, все было МЕГА!!!!! Даже очень показательная "Прялка" - прошла без фальши и "отдышки".... 

Преклоняюсь перед талантом! 

Обязательно пойду осенью.

----------


## vellior

уфф только добрался до компа хочется тоже поделится.А насчет того что народ мало пел дык на нашем балконе народ подпевал вовсю  и я наслодился,все мои любимы песни были.А внутри все так и сжималось от удовольствия очень хочется еще.И когда закончился тоже немного жалко было.
так что ждем осени))))))))))))))))
(а самое популярное движение в зале пыло помахивание руками и предметами в руках,жарковато было но удовольствие привыше)

----------


## finist

> Да нет, расслабьтесь, Хеллависа рулит, я перед походом боялся по поводу возможности использования фанеры или плохого качества живого вокального исполнения в сравнении с аудиозаписями - нифига, все было МЕГА!!!!! Даже очень показательная "Прялка" - прошла без фальши и "отдышки".... 
> 
> Преклоняюсь перед талантом! 
> 
> Обязательно пойду осенью.


 Та Вы не поняли мою мысль. Я не сомневалась, что будет качественный живой звук, а впечатление не очень сложилось от отзывов о том как группу приняли в Одессе, а-ля "мумии", "сидели как мертвые", "случай с "идиотами"...

----------


## GlebHp

> Та Вы не поняли мою мысль. Я не сомневалась, что будет качественный живой звук, а впечатление не очень сложилось от отзывов о том как группу приняли в Одессе, а-ля "мумии", "сидели как мертвые", "случай с "идиотами"...


 тру!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

концерт в филармонии будет однозначно круче.
1) в филармонии круче акустика, помещение же раньше было использовано для аукционов и торгов, а там акустика- обязательное требование
2) сказали, что уберут часть мест и сделают площадку для танцев, так что ждем

----------


## Симочка

ждем....будем))))

----------


## MashaRock

подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли заказать билеты на Мельницу через интернет и где? и вообще какая ситуация? есть ли в продаже или вообще все разобрали уже?  :smileflag:

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Та не волнуйтесь, билетов всем хватит) за 2 месяца билет покупать чтоли)

----------


## MashaRock

ну живя в одессе конечно можно не волноваться...

----------


## celedka

без проблем заказывала через интернет билеты на мельницу, когда они были в киеве. Попробуй поискать, наверняка в нете найдется такой же сайт с билетами.

----------


## MashaRock

мы искали - не нашли! если вы найдете, будем благодарны за ссылку  :smileflag:

----------


## MashaRock

http://www.anons.od.ua/?section=order&cmd=show_form&id=37871 здесь кто-нибудь заказывал билеты? успешно?

----------


## finist

Вот я зашла по ссылке, а там написано, что концерт 13 октября... Странно... На официальном сайте вообще тур по Украине в ноябре. Так когда концерт?

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  вот-вот! я тоже заметила! хотя заказ уже отправлен на этот сайт... кому ж верить?

----------


## Кубик-рубик

верить оф сайту мельницы и только)

----------


## Кубик-рубик

http://www.melnitsa.net/afisha
вот тут все предельно ясно написано.

----------


## finist

Да, но на двух сайтах, на которых предлагают к продаже билеты, стоит дата концерта 13 октября. Я тоже склонна верить официальному сайту, пойду спрошу там на форуме, когда будет ответ отпишусь здесь.

----------


## finist

Все в порядке товарищи, концерт в ноябре как указано на официальном сайте группы. Чус подтвердил

----------


## MashaRock

угу! а билеты на этом сайте будут на октябрь продавать? хотя мы вчера заказали - звонка ждем до сих пор!
а еще там пишут, что самые дешевые билеты - по 120 грн! значит те что дешевле УЖЕ раскуплены? что ж тогда будет в середине октября? ни одного билета не останется?
была б возможность самим на денек в Одессу смотаться...

----------


## finist

> угу! а билеты на этом сайте будут на октябрь продавать? хотя мы вчера заказали - звонка ждем до сих пор!
> а еще там пишут, что самые дешевые билеты - по 120 грн! значит те что дешевле УЖЕ раскуплены? что ж тогда будет в середине октября? ни одного билета не останется?
> была б возможность самим на денек в Одессу смотаться...


 Не знаю "на когда" будут на этом сайте продавать билеты, но, вообще-то, Чус - участник группы, и думаю ему более достоверно известно когда состоится концерт.

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  и я в этом уверена! но хотелось бы на этот концерт еще и попасть! а если с билетами такая неразбериха...

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Билеты летом были более 100 грн и этот концерт был не подготовленным и неожиданным, как сказали сами мельничники. Тур в рамках группы стоит дороже, так что 120 гривен в филармонию- нормальная цена, на Кипелова во дворец спорта от 130 грн билеты идут.

----------


## Eugen_p81

Вот сайт нормальный www.ts1.com.ua

----------


## VAR

информация от организаторов -

13 ноября 19:00 областная филармония - группа "Мельница"
тур по Украине Донецк 9/11
Харьков 10/11
Днепропетровск 11/11
Одесса 13/11
Киев 14/11

билеты 100 - 350 грн. 

Билеты в кассах - 
- Центральные театральные кассы (+38 048) 722-02-45;(+38 096) 230-88-26
- ЦТК (+38 067) 484-27-95
- Областная филармония (+38 048) 725-15-36
- Частные распространители 067-484-81-35, 067-740-22-77		

- на сайте www.ts1.com.ua

----------


## efilatov

> концерт в филармонии будет однозначно круче.
> 1) в филармонии круче акустика, помещение же раньше было использовано для аукционов и торгов, а там акустика- обязательное требование
> 2) сказали, что уберут часть мест и сделают площадку для танцев, так что ждем


 насчет акустики - до этого слышал обратное мнение, что акустика в филармонии отстойная по причине того, что бы не было слышно переговоры в разных частях зала.

что с билетами слышно? кто недавно покупал, еще есть в наличии?

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

была в июле ,в украинском театре,билеты брала по 150грн,(одни из самых дешевых) но это очень далеко сидела,звук в украинском театре не очень хороший,думаю все же в филармонии будет получше,сам концерт был около полутора часа,все было организовано не лучшим образом,нет никакого желания идти второй раз...
билеты неоправданно дорогие... хочется спросить за что??

----------


## efilatov

кстати, мне кажется, или голос у Хелависы таки подсел?

вот, например: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg-yv76vLuA

----------


## VAR

фото с нашествия

----------


## Кубик-рубик

По поводу филармонии. Был 22 октября на "Король и шут" там, конечно, для кишов подобный зал не приспособлен, хотя и было где попрыгать, для Мельницы, как раз.
Купил билеты, 200 грн, третий ряд.

----------


## VAR

15 октября, группе Мельница исполнилось 10 лет!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

что-то вы поздно поздравляете)

----------


## VAR

"Группа" не человек, может и пол года юбилей праздновать.

----------


## finist

> кстати, мне кажется, или голос у Хелависы таки подсел?
> 
> вот, например: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg-yv76vLuA


 Сравнивать по записи на ютубе - это не корректно. И с чем Вы предлагаете эту запись сравнить?
Кстати, в связи с эпидемией концерт отменят?

----------


## Кубик-рубик

меня вот тоже это интересует!

----------


## Йен

кто-то в курсе? будет таки концерт или нет?

----------


## Кубик-рубик

звонил только что в филармонию, концерт будет

----------


## VAR

информация от организаторов -
концерт группы "Мельница" в филармонии г.Одесса -13 ноября,
переносится на февраль ,дата концерта будет объявлена в течении
десяти дней.
билеты действительны!
причина переноса - постановление КМУ №1152 (Про
запобігання поширенню грипу ...)

----------


## Кубик-рубик

нифига себе... мне сказали в филармонии другое

----------


## ~Helga~

Мне в филармонии сказали, что концерт будет, но они сами не знают когда. Билеты еще есть, а те что уже купили действительны. Сказали звонить периодически и узнавать.

----------


## spolunin

по радио говорили на 2 марта... ;(

----------


## Chief Mate's lady

Мда... на оф.сайте Мельницы именно инфа про перенос: 



> 03.11.2009 20:32 
> 
> С прискорбием вынуждены сообщить, что почти все украинские концерты этой осенью отменены по распоряжению украинского правительства (да-да, мы тоже их очень любим). В связи с эпидемией гриппа (это официальная версия) в стране отменяют все массовые мероприятия. Наши концерты тоже попали под сокращение.
> 
> Единственный концерт из запланированных пяти, который НЕ отменен — это киевский концерт в ЦКМ НАУ 14 ноября. Киевлянам повезло, потому что их организаторы оказались самыми упорными и добились разрешения на его проведение.
> 
> К счастью, никто из организаторов не отказался от самой идеи проведения концертов, поэтому все они состоятся ориентировочно в начале февраля. Даты сейчас утрясаются, и скоро будет информация.
> 
> Нам тоже очень жаль, но поделать что-то с этим, увы, не в наших силах. С нетерпением будем ждать февраля.
> ...


 


> 08.11.2009 16:04 
> 
> К счастью, как мы и предполагали, наши украинские концерты не отменены навсегда, а переносятся на февраль месяц. Сейчас идут переговоры с принимающими сторонами, и скоро уже будет информаци по новым датам. Билеты, проданные на ноябрьские концерты, скорее всего, будут действительны, но будет хорошо, если вы уточните этот момент там, где вы их купили.

----------


## Русая

А кто узнавал как ,где и за сколько можно сдать билеты???

----------


## Chief Mate's lady

> А кто узнавал как ,где и за сколько можно сдать билеты???


 Думаю, надо позвонить в Филармонию. Мне именно там любезно объяснили, что билеты будут действительны на перенесенный концерт (предварительно на февраль, точные даты будут позже). Тел.: 725-15-36.

----------


## MashaRock

а билеты ж не все раскуплены? т.е. те кто уже и не мечтал попасть на концерт, теперь могут надеяться... подскажите, а? мы из Херсона не можем никак дозвониться в вашу филармонию!

----------


## ~Helga~

Билеты еще есть это точно! На этой неделе узнавала.

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Не волнуйтесь, концерт перенесен на неопределенное время, ориентировочно февраль-март, билеты остаются действительными. Вы посещайте эту темку, если что-то будет известно- я лично сразу отпишусь.

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:   ~Helga~, Кубик-рубик, пасибки!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

перенесен на 4 марта, билеты действительны.

----------


## MashaRock

это четверг... эээх! лан, подумаем  :smileflag: 
еще раз спасибо за оперативность  :smileflag:

----------


## VAR

"Мельница" в филармонии  - 4 марта.
все билеты на концерт 13/11/09 действительны на 4/03/10

график весеннего тура группы "Мельница" -

02.03.2010 Харьков 

03.03.2010 Днепропетровск 

04.03.2010 Одесса 

05.03.2010 Донецк 

информация есть на оф.сайте.

6/03/10 в Киеве украинскя презентация сольного альбома Хелависы,
программа называется - "Леопард в Киеве".

----------


## VAR

свежая афиша сольника Хелависы в рамках мартовского тура "Мельницы"

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Не обнаглели ли ребята, ещё старый тур не допели, а уже в новый идут)

----------


## Пересмешник

В смысле? "Тени-оборотни, темно-серый мех. Ох, Господи не введи во грех!.." ("Мельница") С кем?!!

----------


## spolunin

только для ознакомления  - не забудьте удалить после прослушивания
http://nnm.ru/blogs/ulev/helavisa_-_leopard_v_gorode_2009/#cut

----------


## celedka

там половина песен старенькие..

----------


## spolunin

> старенькие..


 аранжировки новенькие 
или это ко мне претензии ?

----------


## celedka

> аранжировки новенькие 
> или это ко мне претензии ?


 причем тут вы?) то же не ваш альбом))

----------


## spolunin

вы слышали, как Хелависа поет Харе Кришна ?
нате вам 
http://ifolder.ru/15563852

----------


## efilatov

> вы слышали, как Хелависа поет Харе Кришна ?
> нате вам 
> http://ifolder.ru/15563852


 а вот тут можно даже посмотреть  :smileflag: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3verZpwsPQ

----------


## VAR

для концерта 4 марта в Одессе нарисовали свежую афишу

----------


## Комментатор

таки да - 4 марта? а то бы хотелось быть в городе и попасть на концерт.

----------


## VAR

Интервью Натальи О’Шей (Хелависы) перед концертом группы Мельница в Киеве 1 марта 2009 г.
 http://perecrestok.kiev.ua/intervyu-xelavisy-natali-oshej-pered-prezentaciej-gruppy-melnica-v-ukraine.html

----------


## VAR



----------


## Azure

http://vkontakte.ru/event10235219
http://vkontakte.ru/event11188137

встречи в контакте )

Последняя фотосессия. Нечто)) http://gallery.me.com/vadimshatrov#100075&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=3
Хел не узнать прямо

----------


## VAR

кто не успел взять тикет, билеты в филармонии ещё есть

----------


## VAR



----------


## Русая

:smileflag:

----------


## Черепашенок

Ребят, если еще есть кто-то, кто не купил билеты - есть 2 лишних. Меня услали в командировку, и я никак не попадаю. 
А чертова филармония билеты назад не принимает. Это только им можно концерт отложить на пол года... 

моб. 380503334424, раб тел. 373835, спросить Юру. icq 269-973-001

----------


## Alpys

У меня тоже два лишних билета по 100грн. не смогу пойти к великому сожалению... 
звоните 0952731174 Надежда

----------


## MashaRock

Народ, что ж творится? хоть кто-нить пойдет?  у нас тоже не получается - в будний день ехать...

----------


## Русая

Народ, расскажите как концерт???

Хоть почитаю..)

----------


## MashaRock

> Народ, расскажите как концерт???
> 
> Хоть почитаю..)


 присоединяюсь к просьбе  :smileflag:

----------


## Симочка

и я присоединяюсь

----------


## Ясочка

Концерт был замечательный!! Просто волшебно звучали в деревяных резных стенах Филармонии старенькие и любимые Лента в волосах, Чужой, Ночная кобыла, Дорога сна... эхх, какая же Хелависка молодец!!

----------


## Perecrestok

Фотографии выступления группы Мельница в Одессе 4 марта 2010 г.
_Фотограф Александр Воропаев._

----------


## Симочка

спасибо за фото.не смогла поти так хоть полюбовалась

----------


## Pupkovich

Концерт действительно был хорош! За исключением пары моментов   Когда на сцену вышла наша любимица(я правда не очень близко к сцене сидел), я её и не узнал в этом прикиде. Секунда замешательства и о ужас это Хеловиска!  Прикид в стиле "папина шляпа подошла",дискотека в местном баре   Весь концерт мои глаза как на авто прицеле почти не отрывались от прекрасных ног. Радости от этого было уж совсем мало. А все первые ряды просто умелялись видом белых трусиков,когда она присела для очередного исполнения.Вот прикол. В фотках естесьно это предпочли не показывать. Моё личное мнение-все исполнители данного стиля,должны и одеватся на сцене соответственно.А не в джинсы и прочее,в чём за хлебом ходим. Это всё рас. Второе-прошлый концерт прошёл гораздо веселее.Я так прыгал,что чуть на соседей с низу не навернулся.Хотя прыгать на 30 квадратных см. было проблемно.Но всётаки,зал тогда просто гудел от восторга. Что было в этот раз- все сидят как пресованные овощи, я заметил что даже хлопать очень многим было впадло. Кстате обидно было за человека(не заметил кто),который цветы подарил.Не гоже небрежно бросать их на пол. Не удобно-положи аккуратно на пол,зачем швырять. Из всего зала,только я со своей девушкой подняли свои зады и пошли танцевать за самый последний ряд.Присоединилась к нам единственная девушка.Подругу свою она так и не смогла вытащить. Ну и пусть.Зато места нам было достаточно для плясок. Я видел что некоторые пытались оторвать своё сидалище,и даже в конце кое кому удалось. Но ето всё равно грустно. Уверен многие жалеют что этого не сделали. Песьни были шикарные.И сидеть на стуле я посчитал кощюнством,учитывая ещё цену на билет.Как один говорил---я дэньги платыл да---   :smileflag:  Но даже при всех этих недочётах,мне концерт очень понравиля. А исполнение на арфе,я только с  мельницей и видел.Больше увы нигде. ООООчень хотелось бы чтоб следующий концерт обязательно прошёл во дворце спорта.Вот там есть где разойтись эхх!!!!!!!!

----------


## Exhumer

Концерт был замечательный  Хотя звук мне понравился меньше, чем в украинском театре (в прошлом году). Короткая юбка у Натальи выглядела, имхо, не совсем к месту. Тем не менее, музыканты отработали на все деньги.

----------


## Irbis

Отличный концерт был. Хотя зал да, поначалу казался каким-то заторможенным, но потом ничего, отогрелись  :smileflag:  Из минусов как для меня было то, что она иногда очень не к месту хрипела =\ Не часто, но случалось. Зря, ой зря она перед концертом купалась в море. Но в целом было отлично. Особенно порадовало, что было много старых песен, особенно новая интерпретация "Детей Дану" - было очень неожиданно и необычно. 
А что касается платья, хехе, это вы не видели, в чем она была шестого в Киеве на сольнике. Здесь плятье хотя бы обтягивающее было, а там длина такая же, только широкое, свободно-разлетающееся...

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Классно, сидел в 1-м ряду, было все супеР)))

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Честно, только на концерте узнал, что за группа эта Мельница.. нашару попал на концерт), не понравилось вообще, незнаю как можно под такую музыку танцевать, мне спать хотелось)

----------


## finist

А мне очень нравится "Мельница" и я жалею, что не попала на концерт. О вкусах не спорят. По поводу одежды Хелависы - платье вовсе не в стиле "папина шляпа подошла" и хозяйке очень идет. Уверена, что одежда тщательна подбиралась к этому мероприятию. Судя по тем фото с разных концертов, что я видела, и такая цветовая гамма и такой стиль Хелависе по душе. Главное, чтобы сам исполнитель чувствовал себя гармонично. Спасибо за отзывы о концерте и фотографии!

----------


## Pupkovich

Что идёт это я не спорю,но не на сцене.Насчёт-"Главное, чтобы сам исполнитель чувствовал себя гармонично"-все её движения на сцене были очень скованными и не зря! А если ей нравится ходить в купальнике и он ей по душе-так и на сцену выходить? Я хоть и фанат этой группы, но  теперь билет буду принципиально брать только на последние места.Полностью не согласен с finist, и думаю многие меня поддержат!

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> Что идёт это я не спорю,но не на сцене.Насчёт-"Главное, чтобы сам исполнитель чувствовал себя гармонично"-все её движения на сцене были очень скованными и не зря! А если ей нравится ходить в купальнике и он ей по душе-так и на сцену выходить? Я хоть и фанат этой группы, но  теперь билет буду принципиально брать только на последние места.Полностью не согласен с finist, и думаю многие меня поддержат!


 У нее движения смешные конечно были)) меня разрывало на куски)

----------

